# Fly catching



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Over the weekend me and the OH enjoyed some garden time together. M&M came out as well to get some fresh air.

Myrtle was in top form for fly catching. She jumps so high, pictures don't do it justice. I will have to get a video next time.














































Keeping an eye out for fly's while they rest.



















Hope you enjoy


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful again Matt!


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Amazing pics, stunning cat


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

fantastic photos, well done


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! i love the colours of your cat! gorgeous


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

wow my 2 are far to lazy to jump that high ! there amzing pics and lovely looking cats


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh wow! Amazing!!! Mai Tai's usually back on the ground by the time I've taken a picture! Your photos are always so brilliant - of course you've got excellent subjects too


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG they are great pictures.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Fantastic pictures once again Matt 

They were born to perform those 2 weren't they x


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

wow! amazing! beautiful!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Glad you liked the pics everyone, I'll get a video sorted soon.


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

these are brilliant


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

joote said:


> these are brilliant


cheers joote, fingers crossed the weekend weather is good so I can do a fly catching video.


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm in love with your cat!
Amazing pics and such a beautiful cat!


----------



## siameyes (Oct 4, 2008)

Defo got to enter her in the Fly catching Olympics, what a star.........
Beautiful photography too.


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Great photos, the 1st one is my particular favourite - awesome action shot.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Your pictures are always amazing:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW! Fantastic action shots Matt! Such beautiful girls too!!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Just realised, whilst showing the OH your piccies, that the first one looks like your cat is trying to do a slam dunk into the peg ring. All thats missing is the basket ball.


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Many thanks for the lovely comments. 
JoWDC - I was going to photoshop a basket ball on one of the photos as i thought hthe same about the slam dunk.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am so in love with your cat, your pics are always amazing and your cat is so gorgeous and you can see what a great personality he/she has with the shots you have taken. 

How you managed to take the pic just at that time is amazing.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

sensational pics Matt, plz tell me what settings you used to take this type of pic , best wishes..............CHRIS


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> I am so in love with your cat, your pics are always amazing and your cat is so gorgeous and you can see what a great personality he/she has with the shots you have taken.
> 
> How you managed to take the pic just at that time is amazing.


Many thanks Kathryn



raggs said:


> sensational pics Matt, plz tell me what settings you used to take this type of pic , best wishes..............CHRIS


Cheers raggs, fast shutter speed , wide lens and flying cats is all thats needed


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant Photos Matt! They really are gorgeous cats :thumbup:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Matt,

They are gorgeous pics, the girls are looking stunning as usual.

Thanks for the sharing them with us.

Izzie


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Brilliant Photos Matt! They really are gorgeous cats :thumbup:


Cheers Aud's_mum 



Izzie999 said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> They are gorgeous pics, the girls are looking stunning as usual.
> 
> ...


Thanks Izzie, they sure are growing fast.


----------

